# New Singapore lure



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Just returned from my London trip tonight and on the way back from Singapore, I was told by one of my colleagues there was a gentleman in First Class who is an importer of fishing tackle from China and Japan. Not to miss such an opportunity I introduced myself and just happened to have a few photos of my kayak and some fish I had caught from it. He was particularly intrigued with the kayak and the concept of fishing from it. He also told me that he was in the process of becoming the sole importer of a particular Singaporean lure that has been out for about 18 months in Japan and is causing quite a storm. The lure is handmade from Teak wood and only 10 are made a day. You can probably guess the price. It is made in the shape of a prawn and it is fluorescent. It is set up whereby when retrieved it appears to be moving away from the prey, as if scared. He told me the hooks look totally wrong on it, as they look as if placed in the wrong position. It also has two small holes somewhere near the head that cause a siphon/swirling effect when retrieved and seem to be picked up by the fish's lateral line. He was more than happy to show me one, but it was in his suitcase. He told me he would be at Customs as he had to declare them because of the wood content. Unfortunately we got delayed on the aircraft and I missed him, but got his business card. He is based in Brisbane. I will keep you posted on this story. I guess you can maybe envisage some type of Prawnstar lure, but apparently it is very successful in Japan.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good pick up Simon - I can't wait mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmm, a lure maker travelling in first class. I'd hate to think what he charges for these lures!! :?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes well, he had to travel in First Class as he was a rather...er...portly gentleman. Besides, he is a financial adviser in Brissie. Hence the upgrade.. :wink: 
He also told me there is a catalogue coming out soon. Again, will keep you posted.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Yes well, he had to travel in First Class as he was a rather...er...portly gentleman. Besides, he is a financial adviser in Brissie. Hence the upgrade.. :wink:
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


hmmm, :!: so being chubby = upgrade to first class??

bring on the pies! :shock:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, you would have to look like Mr Creosote in Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life" before Qantas would upgrade you..and even then it would be the cargo hold for you, mate!!
No upgrades on board. Only ground staff have the power of God to move you. 
I will be interested in finding out what this guy imports, as the Japanese gear is very very good. He also mentioned something about discounts to members, but I would like to find out more about that!
"Another wafer thin mushroom, monsieur?"....... :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Mate, you would have to look like Mr Creosote in Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life" before Qantas would upgrade you..and even then it would be the cargo hold for you, mate!!
> "Another wafer thin mushroom, monsieur?"....... :shock:
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Yes a classic bit of comedy Simon!

How are you feeling sir?
BETTER.
Better get me a bucket............ :roll:


----------

